
A russian man is suing apple for “turning him gay” - sebastianconcpt
https://futurism.com/the-byte/russian-apple-iphone-turning-gay-lawsuit
======
lowpro
The article mentions that in 2013 a "gay propaganda" law [0] was signed by
Putin, I wonder if this lawsuit is simply trying to take advantage of the
anti-LGBTQ movement that seems to be happening in Russia.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_gay_propaganda_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_gay_propaganda_law)
"for the Purpose of Protecting Children from Information Advocating for a
Denial of Traditional Family Values"

